# Corporal Terry Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Terry Johnson*

Sebastian County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Saturday, March 2, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/2/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Corporal Terry Johnson succumbed to injuries sustained several hours earlier when he was involved in a vehicle crash while on patrol.

A citizen called 911 to report an overturned patrol car in a ditch along Highway 96 in Lavaca, Arkansas, at approximately 4:20 am. Responding rescue personnel extricated him from the vehicle and transported him to Mercy Hospital. He succumbed to injuries shortly after noon.

Corporal Johnson had served with the Sebastian County Sheriff's Office for 16 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Bill Hollenbeck
Sebastian County Sheriff's Office
800 South A Street
Fort Smith, AR 72901

Phone: (479) 783-1051

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21746-corporal-terry-johnson#ixzz2MQyR7LQU


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Johnson


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Corporal


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

R.I.P. Corporal Johnson


----------

